# Do you talk to your fluff like they are human?



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

My sister is convinced that the reason Ollie doesn't come all the time when called is that I talk to him too much. He's my little man and I talk to him all the time.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

I talked to my fluffs all the time like they are my kids. They usually come when called, but not all the time, just like kids:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Yes, I sure do!! : )


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

I talk to Dora ALL the time. I do wonder if it has an adverse affect on training and her attention, but I just can't quit!


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Absolutely! Although I talk to my dogs like toddlers instead of using long sentences. I prefer to use a single word to communicate with them whenever I can. My dogs understand a whole lot of words just because I talk to them. They get told "I Love You" a lot too. :blush:

Not coming to you on command is a training issue.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Yep -- I talk to each of them all the time. And , they do know a lot of words because I talk to them. They know things such as "walk", bye-bye (which means car ride to them), breakfast, dinner, cookie, bath, kisses, stretch, etc. etc.

Sometimes I do have deep conversations with Lacie. And I even practice speaking in other languages to them from time to time. Mostly they know French and Spanish -- again, simple words.

Do they come when called. Not always. Do they know their names -- you betcha. But sometimes, like kids, they do what they want instead of what you want. LOL


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I always talk to Tyler. Kind of like I talk with my DH, but at least it seems like Tyler is listening. :smrofl::smrofl: 
Tyler's favorite word is "garbage." If he hears the word he jumps up and spins around because it means a long walk down our hallway and he may run into Betsy, Abbey, Leila or Lucy - his pet friends. I call him garbage dog. Also whenever I say, "Mommy will be back soon" before I'm leaving, he stops dead in his tracks and won't try to go out the door. Will usually go to his bed. And then there's all the other stuff - treat :chili::chili:, b'fast, dinner, out, mail, sit, lay, bang (play dead), brush you, brush your teeth, make on the pad, etc. And of course I love you. :wub::wub:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Yes, I do. Actually, I prefer talking to my fluffs over humans. I talk to them continually!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I talk to mine all the time...when my daughter was living with me she said I sounded like I was having a conversation with 5 people and that's before I had Summer!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Of course I talk to them! They understand a lot of words. Sometimes they come when I call and sometimes they don't just like kids, too! Hmm, is this a Maltesey thing? When Lily wants me to come upstairs, she will sit at the very top and do her bratty bark, one loud, squeaky "Wraff"! Why does she do that?-because she can!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I do talk to Bailey a lot...but mostly in a baby talk kind of way, not really in a "holding a conversation" kind of way. I don't see how talking to your dog has any effect on whether or not they always obey the come command...that's more of a training issue. 

The word he understand best is "treat" hahaha! So I can usually get him to do what I want if I just say "treat!". He also understands "do you want to go outside?", "go in your pen", "go get it", "okay, let's go" and "let's go back inside" and some more.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

always!!!


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

Sure! We have long conversations. Better than DH, she always agrees with me! Wanna go bye-bye? Wanna, whatever? She understands a lot of words, except NO BARK!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Yepper guilty as charged.... get the straight jacket...

Seriously hubs and I both talk to them,in eithe rbaby talk for funsies or grown up..They usually listen pretty good,sometimes the bark thing needs work but they do better sometimes than others...


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

And the one thing I forgot to mention is that they talk back to me too -- and when I say "tell me" they talk more.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

gosh my Matilda know more human words then most 4 year olds, seriously, I always talk to my girls just like I would any human


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I talk to my crew all of the time. They're so happy when I talk to them, they wag their tails and run in circles. My husband never wags his tail or runs in circles when I talk to him....:blink::blink: In fact, very often he's in a "sports coma" and doesn't answer me at all.... lol.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

You all are too much!! Ollie does know some words...sit, down, off, go for a ride, go see Boomer, treat, bath (he runs the other way). Come to think of it, he does pay more attention to me than my DH when I'm talking! I think my DH has selective deafness!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

harrysmom said:


> I talk to my crew all of the time. They're so happy when I talk to them, they wag their tails and run in circles. My husband never wags his tail or runs in circles when I talk to him....:blink::blink: In fact, very often he's in a "sports coma" and doesn't answer me at all.... lol.


:smrofl::smrofl::smrofl:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Talk to the dogs all the time! But DH hates hates when I forget and talk to him like he is one of them! LOL! I have on occasion told him 'good boy' and given an occasional ear scratch!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

These dogs are my "kids"....sure I talk to them...I can't even spell some words...if I'm not ready to do it...like w a l k!!! :blush:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

yep all the time. 
He knows the words no, stop, here, come, belly, coat, collar, treat, up, go sleepies, bed/ go to bed, outside, walk, supper, drink, kitty cats, go see, window, pee pee, poopies? (not sure about that one) and his "friends" Karen, Jan, Benny, Tiggy, Lily, Bailey.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

The A Team said:


> These dogs are my "kids"....sure I talk to them...I can't even spell some words...if I'm not ready to do it...like w a l k!!! :blush:


 

What's amazing to me is how fast they pick up on words like w a l k, g o, 
t r e a t, and then ignore you like you're speaking another language when you're using training commands.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Umm, yes I do! And, we totally understand each other.


----------



## Cute Chloe (Nov 30, 2009)

I talk to Chloe like you would talk to a baby. She comes to me everytime I call to her. But then again, most of the time she is at my side so I don't have to call her at all.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Yes I talk to Aolani in full sentences sometimes. He understand "have a seat" for sit now or if I've asked him to do something and he doesn't do it I then say "what did I say?" and he'll do it. Sometimes I just communicate with my eyes - for example when he is doing something he knows he's not supposed to do and he sees me watching him he will stare at me then I raise my eye brows or tilt my head and he will walk away from whereever he is and go to a nearby bed. This mostly only works though if I have a treat in my hand - makes me wonder who's really in charge LOL.


----------



## TheCozyPet (May 5, 2011)

Yup! I talk to my fluffs all the time. I even tell them secrets I can't tell anyone else.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Why yes, ofcourse..I talk to him all the time. He understands a lot of words too. He knows bye bye in the car, walk, go to bed, time for breakfast, drink your water, get your harness on, come lay down with Mommy, do you want chicken and so much else. I have conversations with him and he tilts his head and stares into my eyes. He also talks to me. In little short barks, it's so cute. I treat him like my little boy, not a dog and my husband does the same thing. He'll come into the house and say, Daddy's home!!!:smrofl: Rocky does Come on command most of the time because he knows he gets a treat when he comes quickly.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I forgot to mention that when Bailey ignores the "come" command, I pretend I'm walking away and I say, "Okay, I'm going...bye Bailey! I'm going to eat all the TREATS by myself!!!" haha. That usually does the trick! :thumbsup:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Bailey&Me said:


> I forgot to mention that when Bailey ignores the "come" command, I pretend I'm walking away and I say, "Okay, I'm going...bye Bailey! I'm going to eat all the TREATS by myself!!!" haha. That usually does the trick! :thumbsup:


:HistericalSmiley:I'll try that one too!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

yes i do speak to the malts. Sometimes, my voice goes, unconsciously, to baby-like-tone:blush: .. oh they love it .. totally!!! that face says: "I got cha, and I love ya" :wub: ... AWWWWWWH!!!!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

vjw said:


> What's amazing to me is how fast they pick up on words like w a l k, g o,
> t r e a t, and then ignore you like you're speaking another language when you're using training commands.


:HistericalSmiley:We started spelling and both laughed so hard..we remember doing that with the kids till we couldn't anymore. Now we're doing it with the dog....unless he learns how to spell...with these Malts, I wouldn't put it past them!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh yes - I talk to Hunter all the time and so does DH. Sometimes I wonder if we each individually talk to him more than each other since he is often with one of us during the work day 

Hunter can spell certain words and he knows so many others its sometimes hard to keep track. But, like others have said - sometimes he just doesn't listen because he doesn't feel like it or has something else in mind.


----------



## jan149 (Jul 23, 2010)

Yes, I talk to Haley all the time and my fiance says that is why she doesn't listen. . I think it is partly true, but I still talk to her because I like it and she loves the attention. She listens to "come" when there is a treat . otherwise she ignores me!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

oh yes, all the time!:wub:
sometimes i even ask her opinion on stuff! LOL:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

hahaha... what a funny thread!!... 
I talk to her all the time, I baby-talk to her too, I sing to her, I dance with her, I play in the floor with her (picture me rolling around in the floor like a 2yo)... I ask her for her opinion, I've even made a voice for her so when my siblings talk to her I pretend "she" responds.. I look like a total crazy around her; yep, all my family has told me I'm nuts!... but I don't care, I always tell them that I'm crazy in love with her :wub::wub:


----------

